# Need Help | I want to start my PC automatically when power comes



## the.kaushik (May 10, 2008)

Hi all,
For a few days am trying to do this but am not able to do! Pls help me!

I am using Intel® Desktop Board D945GCNL.
My UPS is APC 650 VA and my OS is Vista and i have PowerChut(Software for APC) installed in my system.

Now when i asked APC help line that is it possible to switch on my PC when power resumes they told yes and said they provide software to do so. Now when i bought they told me this in there E-Mail.



> Thanks for your reply
> 
> This issue is the result of a particular type of computer power switch generally found in ATXclass motherboards. This document discusses the switch and how to configure the system to allow system reboot.
> 
> ...



Now when he said this i went to my bios to see if i can find something and here is the screen shot of my bios..
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/6474/picresizedth12102985920aj7.jpg

I have changed the "After power Failure" to "Last state" but of no use or may be i am doing something wrong.
Still my comp doesn't starts automatically and i even don't know its possible or not. I don't want to talk with that APC stupid guy who is really good for nothing..
Here is my Mobo bios doc in case you need that *www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-020304.htm

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## prasad_den (May 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if you knew thos already, but you will need to connect the included serial cable from the UPS system to the PC serial port before installing the software. Only then I think the system will be able to boot once the power is back..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 10, 2008)

Wake system from s5 = ON.

s5 = power off.


----------



## the.kaushik (May 10, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> I'm not sure if you knew thos already, but you will need to connect the included serial cable from the UPS system to the PC serial port before installing the software. Only then I think the system will be able to boot once the power is back..


Ya i did that.. but the so called usefOOL software doesnot have such feature 


dheeraj_kumar said:


> Wake system from s5 = ON.
> 
> s5 = power off.



ok let me make it On and see



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Wake system from s5 = ON.
> 
> s5 = power off.



No use bro.. its for something like say every day i want my comp to start automatically at 4PM... something like that.. like a timer

Any idea..? Is no one using such facility.. with our country facing power problem so many times i thought most of us might be using


----------



## hansraj (May 11, 2008)

friend i can suggest an alternate method to your problem..... install "auto power on". This software will let u r system hibernate(shutdown as well if u want) at the scheduled time by you and will boot up at the time you schedule again. Its a good software which i am using, the only thing is u have to hibernate using the option given in that software and not system hibernate button.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

I already thought of suggesting that hansraj, but his problem is different. Suppose there is a power failure, his comp goes off. When power comes back again, he wants it to start by itself.

and btw, you can use system hibernate button. it works.


----------



## hansraj (May 11, 2008)

ok fine .... understood his prob.... again not the exact solution but an alternate to achieve the same thing.
   What kaushik can do is enable the "power on" option scheduled every half an hour so that if the power is available with pc off then the pc switches on and if its on then nothing happens.

also is ur mobo D945GCNL or D945GCL??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

There is an option in my BIOS. I'll take a look at it when I restart and tell you.


----------



## the.kaushik (May 11, 2008)

Lots of thanks friends, Hope i will get a solution..



hansraj said:


> ok fine .... understood his prob.... again not the exact solution but an alternate to achieve the same thing.
> What kaushik can do is enable the "power on" option scheduled every half an hour so that if the power is available with pc off then the pc switches on and if its on then nothing happens.
> 
> also is ur mobo D945GCNL or D945GCL??



bro its D945GCNL.

Also i was wondering whats the meaning of this 


> 5. If the system does not reboot the power switch is the root cause





dheeraj_kumar said:


> There is an option in my BIOS. I'll take a look at it when I restart and tell you.



Eagerly waiting for your reply


----------



## hansraj (May 11, 2008)

the.kaushik said:


> I have changed the "After power Failure" to "Last state" but of no use or may be i am doing something wrong.
> Still my comp doesn't starts automatically and i even don't know its possible or not. I don't want to talk with that APC stupid guy who is really good for nothing..
> Here is my Mobo bios doc in case you need that *www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-020304.htm
> 
> Thanks in Advance...



Why rnt u trying the option of "After Power Failure" to "Power on", that is what is going to get ur pc restarted when the supply is restored. U r chosing the wrong option of "Last State". Read this document at page no 25.

*download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/biosglossarybymenu_v09.pdf


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

I thought he said he tried it already... oh he useed Last State. Yeah kaushik, try that. I'm too lazy to restart, sorry


----------



## the.kaushik (May 12, 2008)

hansraj said:


> Why rnt u trying the option of "After Power Failure" to "Power on", that is what is going to get ur pc restarted when the supply is restored. U r chosing the wrong option of "Last State". Read this document at page no 25.
> 
> *download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/biosglossarybymenu_v09.pdf



Ya if i do that it starts itself.. but only if it is not connected to ups.. Let me explain you the situation.. 

Say i connected my comp to direct ac power (Not through UPS) and as soon as i switch on my switch at the switch board the comp starts.. Thats cool! 

Now i tell you the scenario what i want but is not working.. 
Say my battery can give a backup of 25mins. Through my software i fixed that when there is power off let the comp work for 20mins. If the power resumes within 20 mins then fine dont switch off but if not switch off my comp at the 20th minute. 
Thats fine right. My comp gets off at the 20th minute but my UPS still have power of 5 min remaining and still my comp motherboard don't know if its a manual switch off or a power outage switch off.. i think thats the problem..I hope i was able to make it understand 

*
In sort the moral of the story is: If i am not connected to UPS the power on option works and my comp gets automatically switch on when power comes but when i am connected to UPS it wont.
*


----------



## ajayritik (May 12, 2008)

I hope through this thread created by Kaushik even I can get some help. I have an APC UPS which I want to turn off when power goes off. I sometimes keep my PC on for long hours in the night. So I dont want it to abruptly turn off after the back up is over. Please help! 

Sorry Kaushik if this is a hijack!


----------



## the.kaushik (May 12, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I hope through this thread created by Kaushik even I can get some help. I have an APC UPS which I want to turn off when power goes off. I sometimes keep my PC on for long hours in the night. So I dont want it to abruptly turn off after the back up is over. Please help!
> 
> Sorry Kaushik if this is a hijack!



Not a hijack exactly LOL.. i know your solution.. in case If you just want to shutdown! 
Just plugin the extra cable they gave between your UPS and cpu. If you have vista, then no software required but vista can manage it itself from power option just like a laptop.. Or also you can download the software which is much more user friendly.. 
For vista: *www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SFPCPE211
For xp and others: *www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SFPCPE20

Once installed you will find the options for doing that! Let me know if that helps! 


Waiting for my help eagerly


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 12, 2008)

@kaushik
I finally understand the problem, I think its due to the software you use to control the UPS. It does a normal shutdown, and not a power-failure shutdown. Have you checked the options, help, forums of it? If not, upload that software in mediafire.com, and I'll see if its possible to modify it in any way.


----------



## hansraj (May 12, 2008)

also what u can do is try to get in touch with the ups guys saying that i want to switch off the ups as well with the windows(thats what my ups does). And as soon as the power is restored the ups comes on again and thus ur pc.


----------



## the.kaushik (May 12, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @kaushik
> I finally understand the problem, I think its due to the software you use to control the UPS. It does a normal shutdown, and not a power-failure shutdown. Have you checked the options, help, forums of it? If not, upload that software in mediafire.com, and I'll see if its possible to modify it in any way.



Ya that may be but i checked the software but dint found! You take a look at it..
*www.mediafire.com/?1wajmylfnpa


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 13, 2008)

Is this for vista or xp?


----------



## ajayritik (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Need Help | I want to start my P* a*tomati*ally when power *omes*

I wasnt given any extra *able to *onne*t between the *PS and the P*. How *an I now set it *p?


----------



## the.kaushik (May 14, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Is this for vista or xp?



Thats for XP!
You can also download from *www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SFPCPE211
or
*www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SFPCPE20



ajayritik said:


> I wasnt given any extra *able to *onne*t between the *PS and the P*. How *an I now set it *p?



Then you need to buy that cable. Just go here *jpaa-en.apc.com/cgi-bin/jpaa_en.cfg/php/enduser/ask.php?ISOCountryCode=in
and ask them whats the cable name and then go to some comp hardware shop to buy it


----------



## ajayritik (May 15, 2008)

But dude looks like I dont have a slot to connect in the UPS. How do I check this?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 15, 2008)

@the.kaushik

Sheesh... this install is a pain, it refuses to install since it doesnt detect an APC UPS in my computer. Can you send me the entire folder, where you have installed? this is getting troublesome...


----------



## the.kaushik (May 15, 2008)

ok i will just zip you in the evening with screen shots!



ajayritik said:


> But dude looks like I dont have a slot to connect in the UPS. How do I check this?



Can you tell your model number?


----------



## ajayritik (May 15, 2008)

the.kaushik said:


> Can you tell your model number?



Dude the model number is Back- UPS ES 500. For more information on it please check the link below
*www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BE500-IN


----------



## the.kaushik (May 15, 2008)

it has a port! Check for some port like telephone line! Atleast my friends APC 500 has!


----------



## kolluprasanth (Jan 8, 2009)

hey the.kaushik i saw one of ur posts regarding final year project about the pc suite for all mobiles. i want to know some details about it. contact me at prasanthkollu@gmail.com


----------

